# Need recommendation on platform pedals...



## strohman (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't want to ride clipless while getting comfortable on a Mountain Bike, so I want to get a nice set of platform pedals.

I know that the Wellgo MG-1's are popular, but what are some other great platforms that I haven't read about yet?


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

You might want to specify your budget for the pedals. Available models range from the "trivial" price level to the "completely irrational"...


----------



## strohman (Dec 22, 2011)

The Wellgo MG-1's get excellent reviews and they go for under $60, so I wouldn't want to spend too much more than that, but I'll listen to any recommendations.


----------



## Jim Holloman (Oct 3, 2011)

I am using the cheap pedals that came on the bike and have no problem with them. I use a pair of running shoes that have a gel like bottom and the grip is very good. I added some Zefal toe clips to the pedals to help with feet positioning and upward stroke. I am very pleased with both the pedals and the toe clips.

Zefal toe clips for $8.00 pair:
Amazon.com: Zefal "Cristophe" Mountain Bicycle Half Toe Clips: Sports & Outdoors

The extension on the top side is a third toe clip cut off at the vertical section, attached to the pedal and then heated with a heat gun and bent downloads. It allows me to rotate the left pedal to the horizontal position and get my shoe into the clip much faster than I can do so without the extension. The weight of the toe clip causes it be on the bottom pointing downwards -- so the pedal must be rotated about 90 degrees to slip the shoe into the clip. If you want to do this, you will need 3 toe clips -- thus 2 pairs.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Hamilton Animal pedals for under $20 bucks.They are plastic with Cro mo spindles and the BMX crowd pound the hell out of them.

Animal Bikes : Shop


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i use the easton flatboy platforms and they have been good so far, i have also been looking at the straitline platforms because they have a few more pins in the middle of the pedals
but they are rather pricey


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Pedal into Savings


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*pedals*

sun ringle zuzu's

ZUZU Pedals | SUNRinglé


----------



## Bowen1911 (Nov 3, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Pedal into Savings


Those look good. Nice low profile, and not over $100 like the canfield bros pedals.

I may have to buy a pair myself


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Jim Holloman said:


> I am using the cheap pedals that came on the bike and have no problem with them.


Jim, while I applaud your ingenuity of modding the toe clips to work better, I promise you that you would see a very large difference if you were to go to a pedal with a large platform and sharp pins for traction. They absolutely blow your current pedal system out of the water.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I find a greater difference in what shoe I am using VS what platform pedal I am using......

I love the grip the 5.10 shoes give.

I have never liked the crank brothers 50/50 pedals - always slippery - but they have a bling factor to them.

Really loved the cost/weight/durability factor of the welgo mg-1 - and plenty of traction w them.

Past few years I have acquired two fairly pricey pairs of pedals - Canfield Crampons, and Point 1 Podiums. Reason I went this direction is a few of my bikes have very low bottom brackets so I was looking for any advantage of extra ground clearance - both of these pedals have very low profile helping me reduce pedal strikes. Are they a pedal that is 3-4x better then the welgo (at 3-4x as expensive)? No. But they addressed an issue that I had.

Just my $.02 on the subject.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I love my DMR V12's DMR V12 Mag Pedals > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps | Jenson USA

I've tried a bunch of different platforms, wellgo, crank bros etc and these seem to have the least issues and the stickiest surface without pegs falling out etc

006_007 is correct also, the shoes make a big difference, I've ridden with a lot of different skate shoes and recently bought a pair of 5-10 freeriders and they rock, I'm not going back to basic dept store skate shoes


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I run Blackspire Mr Chunkie...and they are ok..I got em cause they were cheap..they have served me well...but not as grippy when they get wet...Im prolly gonna get new ones soon...same company but different model pedals


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I LOVE my new Answer Rove pedals!

Answer Rove FR Pedal at Price Point


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

They aren't on the budget end of the price spectrum, but recommend checking out the Xpedo platforms. I'm running them on a couple of bikes for a couple of seasons with good results.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been rocking some Wellgo's myself. They don't have bling, they don't have "Swag", but they're cheap, they're durable, and they work. 

First set was a pair of WAM B-67's. Heavy, but built like a tank and real grippy. I'm currently using the WAM B-54's, and they're very good as well. And for around 40 bucks for most of their "top-end" stuff online, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Ill stick with my MG-1s.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

I have Odyssey Trail mix on 3 of my bikes, I am quite a big fella and they have done great for me, so I keep on buying them whenever I get a new bike  run ya about $40.

The newest pair on my Trek Xcal.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have some cheap Redline Alloys I throw on to work on technique. Or lend to a friend who doesn't want to use clipless on her MTB.  They're a whole lot better than the plastic pedals that come on a bike. The top is a little bit concave, which helps with foot placement and stability, and you get your choice of little metal nubs that I don't think will chew my shins or replaceable pins.

They're about $20 and available at a lot of shops. The parts guy at my shop told me they're basically a disposable pedal, so this would be a better option if you think you're going to switch to toe clips. Spending a bit more is probably indicated if you're planning to use platforms long-term.


----------



## dchandle (Jan 11, 2012)

I've read some about concave platforms, but no one has definitively outlined the pro's/con's & most people don't really talk about it. Is there something I need to know before I grab my first set? 


Don't mean to thread-jack, but I'd love a response from the people here:
I'm currently looking at the Answer Rove (I have a narrow foot & am worried it may be too wide) & the Forté Convert (not as well received from the reviews I've read). Anyone here have a strong opinion either way?


----------



## Hardtail4me (Sep 2, 2010)

DannyHuynh said:


> Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Pedal into Savings


I've been using these for the past year...very nice & zero problems.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I use Gusset Slim Jim pedals with Fiveten shoes and it works great.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

dchandle said:


> I've read some about concave platforms, but no one has definitively outlined the pro's/con's & most people don't really talk about it. Is there something I need to know before I grab my first set?


I haven't found any disadvantage to the concave shape. It's subtle, so it doesn't hyperextend my forefoot or anything. However, it helps me locate my feet. I don't have enough saddle time on other flat pedals to know if that's solving a real problem or not, though.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a set of Sunringle ZuZu pedals. Not too bad!


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

strohman said:


> The Wellgo MG-1's get excellent reviews and they go for under $60, so I wouldn't want to spend too much more than that, but I'll listen to any recommendations.


i have a pair (in red) on my bike now and i am totally happy with them, its been a while but i believe they came with two lengths of grip screws, im using short ones. they have not dissapointed. i believe i paid about 50 on ebay


----------



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

May I add a question? I'm new so I may not use a proper term here, but isn't there hybrid pedals where one side is platform and the other clipless? What would you guys recommend for a $30-$80 budget?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

MrP627, G'day.

I recently fitted Shimano PD-M324, dual purpose pedals, for un-clipping and flipping over to the platforms, when I'm in serious snake country. It is all snake country, around here where I live ... but some bits more snakey than others.

Also, if the terrain is too technical (for me), resulting in un-clipping to dab frequently, flipping over to the platforms is proving to be worth the extra small weight. During the previous three years I used Shimano PD-M520 clip-less pedals. The 520's are lighter pedals (surprisingly by only 30gms ea) but with only half the versatility of the new pedals, I'm really enjoying the new pedals. They have been a good buy for off-road touring.

One of my old SPDs and the new.



















Warren.


----------



## bradktn (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool trailer! Did you DYI that or buy it? Also, nice HDR photo.


----------



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree, nice trailer and shot!

Been seeing a lot of Shimano and remember it from the BMX days. So what's a good pair of Shimano pedals I should look for with the flip feature of platform and clipless?


----------



## davidhill (Jan 29, 2007)

I ride DMR V12's and Crank Brothers 50/50
Both are super sticky, but pray you never slip off.. your shins will turn to mush.


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

I got my MG-1s on ebay for about $30 brand new and I love them.


----------



## CG 29er (Aug 20, 2011)

+1 on the Forte Convert Platform Pedals. 

My first set of wide platform pedals and they have been great. Inexpensive and have held up to the beating I have given them.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone tried Odyssey JC PC's? bmx guys like them. oversized spindle, no bearings, replaceable parts, very sticky and slim, not very expensive.


----------



## westcom (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my bikes came with Power Grips and the other with Demolition pedals. Demolition's have good pins for traction but are heavy without the clip control. The power grips are great for a clip pedal for commuting. Easy to get into and don't drag if you don't turn them over like a plastic toe clip.


----------



## auggeren911 (Sep 16, 2007)

Atomic lab Trail pimps........simply put are industructable a little pricy, but you will only buy these one time.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Another convert to Answer Rove FR's
I've seen them online in your price range recently, just can't remember who it was.

These replaced my old Redline Alloys (built-in pins) which...

Replaced my older Specialized Alloys (built-in pins also)

I really want to try out the Blackspire Sub4's and seeing as how I have enough bikes to do so... I just might this Spring :thumbsup:

Definitely find the funds for some decent shoes... 5.10s, Links...


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

DannyHuynh said:


> Forté Convert Platform Pedals - Pedal into Savings


like these alot...have em on both my moutain bikes


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

bradktn said:


> Cool trailer! Did you DYI that or buy it? Also, nice HDR photo.


Bradktn, thank you.

The trailer is an Extrawheel Voyager Solo. They are made on Poland and available world-wide. I bought the frame, calliper and Extrawheel quick-release skewer (only). They can be bought with a wheel already fitted but I fitted the wheel, that I wanted.










Warren.


----------



## dchandle (Jan 11, 2012)

wsmac said:


> Another convert to Answer Rove FR's.....
> I really want to try out the Blackspire Sub4's and seeing as how I have enough bikes to do so... I just might this Spring.......


Can you give me the dimensions on the Answer FR's? I've looked everywhere & I can't find the the dimensions of the platform.
Also, if you had it to do over again, would you go for the Answer's or spend the $$ to try the Blackspires?


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

azonic 420's are great IMO , look nice also


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

dchandle said:


> Can you give me the dimensions on the Answer FR's? I've looked everywhere & I can't find the the dimensions of the platform.
> Also, if you had it to do over again, would you go for the Answer's or spend the $$ to try the Blackspires?


so the Rove is approx. 4 3/16 x 4 and aprox. 11/16 thick (all measurements were not including the pins). You can see the pedal against the bottom of my Links.
I have a friend who rides the Sub4s so I've seen them in person but haven't tried them. The only reason I'd try the Blackspires would be the weight, spin, and pin placement (only a consideration if I didn't like the roves).
Still... I like to spend money sometimes, and I do have another bike build that I need pedals for so I'll probably get the sub4's for hat one.


----------



## jkernea (Jan 26, 2012)

just ordered a set of Wellgo MG-1s for $35 shipped on eBay.....can't wait to get them in!

thanks for the great thread OP!


----------



## skinnedshin (Feb 1, 2012)

Check out the Atomlab G.I. pedals. Just put a set on my wife's Trek and she is very happy w/ them. I'm considering a pair for my bike. Priced around $40 - $50. I found my best price on eBay.

* I tried to post a link and picture, but since I'm a noob and I'm still under 10 posts I couldn't. I will try to come back later and update.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've been riding Wellgo pedals for years without problems. Spank and Crank Brothers have some pretty flashy options if you're looking to upgrade in the future, but if you're just starting out, I'd stick with something simple and solid.


----------



## eclone (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 for the MG-1. Downside is that they're not thin and the magnesium is soft, so it's easy to rip out pins. But at that price, it covers a few sets. Also, if you're a weight weenie, you can get Ti spindles for it for fairly cheap.


----------

